# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  Dipthongs

## rainbowworrier

My Russian text books put a lot of effort into explaining how to pronounce the Russian vowels а э ы о у, both in stressed and unstressed positions, and also what they sound like after soft consonants, ie as я е и ё ю. They fail to mention what these vowels sound like if you put a й after them.  ::  
So I am wondering, do all these combinations exist? ай эй ый ой уй яй ей ий ёй юй? Do they sound different in stressed and unstressed positions?

----------


## Оля

> My Russian text books put a lot of effort into explaining how to pronounce the Russian vowels а э ы о у, both in stressed and unstressed positions, and also what they sound like after soft consonants, ie as я е и ё ю. They fail to mention what these vowels sound like if you put a й after them.

 _After_ them?  ::  Maybe "before"?.. 
я = й + а
е = й + э
ё = й + о
ю = й + у

----------


## Rtyom

> They fail to mention what these vowels sound like if you put a й after them.

 They sound the same or almost the same because vowels are like the syllable nuclei here.   

> So I am wondering, do all these combinations exist? ай эй ый ой уй яй ей ий ёй юй? Do they sound different in stressed and unstressed positions?

 Almost every combination is possible if we take simple patterns. 
I hardly imagine the use of them in the unstressed positions... If there are some, I think that they sound slightly different.

----------


## chaika

май May (month)
Эй!  Hey!
ый normal masc. sg. nom. adjectival ending, always unstressed
бой battle, also  normal masc. sg. nom. adjectival ending, always stressed
уй (the only word I can think of is unprintable!) может быть ещё есть суй! (сунуть)
ай-яй-яй
ей "to her", also fem sg. oblique adjectival ending
ий masc. sg. nom. adjectival ending, always unstressed
ёй (пожалуй нет слова такого рода)
Юй (Chinese name, otherwise does not occur in Russian words, I think.)
In Standard Russian the stressed vowels are /a e o i u/. The only unstressed vowels are /a i u/. These vowels have two spellings, depending on the preceding consonant: а/я э/е о/ё ы/и у/ю. Although the unstressed эеo remain spelled ЭЕО, they are pronounced generally as /i/ and /o/. For example экономика is /ikan

----------


## Rtyom

ёй: 
свинь*ёй*, попадь*ёй*...

----------


## Lampada

_бадьёй
ладьёй
семьёй
роднёй_

----------


## VendingMachine

> уй (the only word I can think of is unprintable!) может быть ещё есть суй! (сунуть)

 дуй жуй рисуй не балуй  

> Юй (Chinese name, otherwise does not occur in Russian words, I think.)

 Не плюй! Мама не горюй! дюйм

----------


## TATY

*ай* sounds like the vowel sound in b*uy*, g*uy*, wh*y*, sh*y* *эй* sounds the vowel sound in h*ey*, g*ay*, pl*ay* *ой* sounds like the vowel sound in b*oy*, t*oy*, tr*oy* *ый* is almost the same as ы, the difference is not worth worrying about for a beginner. *ий* is almost the same as и *уй* is like the vowel sound in the French name L*ouis*, or *oo-ee*

----------


## Оля

> *ий* is almost the same as и *уй* is like the vowel sound in the French name L*ouis*, or *oo-ee*

 That's news to me!   ::

----------


## rainbowworrier

What does unstressed ой sound like? Does it sound like ай?

----------


## Оля

> What does unstressed ой sound like? Does it sound like ай?

 Yes. Unstressed о sounds like a, and unstressed ой sounds like ай.   ::  
(But уй doesn't sound like oo-ee, trust me!   ::  )

----------


## Lampada

> ...(But уй doesn't sound like oo-ee, trust me!   )

 Поверь мне, что многие звуки звучат по-разному для носителей разных языков.

----------


## Оля

> Поверь мне, что многие звуки звучат по-разному для носителей разных языков.

 Я верю, но все равно "уй" не звучит _так_! Если так слышит иностранец, это не значит, что всем остальным надо объяснять так, как слышит он. Я, например, никому не объясняю своими новоизобретёнными способами французскую фонетику, хотя я её тоже, может быть, "по-своему" слышу.

----------


## vox05

> *ай* sounds like the vowel sound in b*uy*, g*uy*, wh*y*, sh*y*

 Процитирую - 
It is likely that speakers will make the second element of Russian diphthongs insufficiently close *to resemble English diphthongs* (e.g, [druzʲeɪ] instead of [druzʲej])

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  *ай* sounds like the vowel sound in b*uy*, g*uy*, wh*y*, sh*y*   Процитирую - 
> It is likely that speakers will make the second element of Russian diphthongs insufficiently close *to resemble English diphthongs* (e.g, [druzʲeɪ] instead of [druzʲej])

 This person is a *beginner* and the pronunciations I have are sufficient for a beginners' level. Most beginners' Russian books for native English speakers will give such explanations. A beginner is not going to sound like a native speaker straight away. 
The most effective way to teach a student the sounds of a foreign language it to give *approximate* equivalents from their native language. When the student becomes more confident with the language they can perfect their accent and pronunciation at a later stage. 
Really, you are just being a pedant.

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  *ий* is almost the same as и *уй* is like the vowel sound in the French name L*ouis*, or *oo-ee*   That's news to me!

 http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9B%D1% ... 0%B8%D0%BA 
The French pronunciation of the French name *Louis* is rendered phonetically in Russian as Л*уи*. Obviously this is not the same as уй, as it has a final и instead of an й, but it is an aproximation. 
By _oo-ee_, I meant the English sounds oo which is roughly Russian у, and the English sound ee, which is roughly и / й depending on the length. 
If this is not correct, how would you simply and concisely explain the Russian combination уй to someone who has just started learning Russian?

----------


## Оля

> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9B%D1%8E%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%BA

 I didn't understand why did you give me this link. Do you really think I hear this French name for the first time?   ::     

> If this is not correct, how would you simply and concisely explain the Russian combination уй to someone who has just started learning Russian?

 I'd say it is english "oo" + english "y" from say, buy, etc. So I'd say it is smth. about _ooy_. But not _oo-ee_. 
And, by the way, I don't think that Louis in French is pronounced Луй. I watch French films, and I've heard this name many times, but it doesn't sound like Луй for me.

----------


## Оля

And *й* is not the same as *и*.
And what does "almost" mean?  ::  Who need this "almost"?
Й sounds like "y" in "buy", "say", "yes", or just like the German sound "j" (jetzt, jeder, jener, Junge).

----------


## vox05

> The most effective way to teach a student the sounds of a foreign language it to give *approximate* equivalents from their native language.

 Like (i) in 'sheep' and 'ship' both resemble russian 'и'.   

> When the student becomes more confident with the language they can perfect their accent and pronunciation at a later stage.

 Or can not.

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  The most effective way to teach a student the sounds of a foreign language it to give *approximate* equivalents from their native language.   Like (i) in 'sheep' and 'ship' both resemble russian 'и'.     
> 			
> 				 When the student becomes more confident with the language they can perfect their accent and pronunciation at a later stage.
> 			
> 		  Or can not.

 I don't know why you are still trying to argue your point, as I am stating a fact, that almost all Foreign Language learning books, teach the student how to pronounce the foreign language by using sounds from their native language. 
Yes, some people can't ever develop good pronunciation in a foreign language, but that's not to say that it is because they were taught the sound system the wrong way. 
Do you really think that using IPA with native English speakers, to try and teach them Russian sounds on Page 1 on a beginner's book would be a good idea? 90% of readers would give up by page 3.   http://learnrussian.elanguageschool.net ... w.php?id=1 http://www.homeenglish.ru/Lessons1.htm

----------


## TATY

> And *й* is not the same as *и*.
> And what does "almost" mean?  Who need this "almost"?
> Й sounds like "y" in "buy", "say", "yes", or just like the German sound "j" (jetzt, jeder, jener, Junge).

 I didn't say it was the same, I said similar. Afterall, Й is 'short и'. I know the difference between й and и.

----------


## Lampada

> I didn't say it was the same, I said similar. Afterall, Й is 'short и'. I know the difference between й and и.

 Да, й называли  и краткое.

----------


## TATY

Yes, and also И is a vowel, and Й is a consonant (semi-vowel).

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  And *й* is not the same as *и*.
> And what does "almost" mean?  Who need this "almost"?
> Й sounds like "y" in "buy", "say", "yes", or just like the German sound "j" (jetzt, jeder, jener, Junge).   I didn't say it was the same, I said similar.

 You said "almost". And I ask who need this "almost"?   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Yes, and also И is a vowel, and Й is a consonant (semi-vowel).

 Вот нашла занятный сайт о транслите: http://praviljnyjtranslit.narod.ru/  
" _j ("й", согласная буква в русском языке, мягкий аналог буквы "gh", средней между русскими "г" и "х", т. е. звук "j" - это "ghj". Буква "gh" соответствует украинской "г", немецкой и английской "h". Например, слово "объявление" надо писать через "ghj": "obghjavlenie". Нельзя написать "objavlenie"(обявление). Русскую букву "й" ошибочно называют "и краткая"(правильное название для этой буквы - "и согласная") и считают полугласной буквой, а на самом деле русская "й" - мягкая согласная "gh". Полугласный звук "й" в английском, как в транскрипции слов "bill", "mix", "i" звучит кратко(это и есть "и краткая", и в транскрипции она пишется без точки), .._."

----------


## TATY

[quote=Оля] 

> Originally Posted by "Оля":w8ncby55  And *й* is not the same as *и*.
> And what does "almost" mean?  Who need this "almost"?
> Й sounds like "y" in "buy", "say", "yes", or just like the German sound "j" (jetzt, jeder, jener, Junge).   I didn't say it was the same, I said similar.

 You said "almost". And I ask who need this "almost"?   :: [/quote:w8ncby55] 
I said *ий* is almost the same as* и*
As in син*ий*.  
The difference between синий and сини is very small.

----------


## Оля

> I said *ий* is almost the same as* и*

 Ah, yes, sorry.   

> The difference between синий and сини is very small.

 Sorry again, but for me, a Russian native speaker, the difference is very big. And if I hear a foreigner speaking "сини" instead of "синий", I'll think that his pronunciation is very bad.

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  I said *ий* is almost the same as* и*   Ah, yes, sorry.        Originally Posted by TATY  The difference between синий and сини is very small.   Sorry again, but for me, a Russian native speaker, the difference is very big. And if I hear a foreigner speaking "сини" instead of "синий", I'll think that his pronunciation is very bad.

 I really doubt you can hear that much of a difference. Considering that the -*ий* adjetival ending is never stressed.

----------


## Оля

> I really doubt you can hear that much of a difference. Considering that the -*ий* adjetival ending is never stressed.

 Please, don't doubt. Russian is my native language. I really doubt that you can argue with me about how I hear it.

----------


## Zaya

> и краткое (название буквы й)

 gramota.ru 
"Современный русский язык" (авторы Д. Э. Розенталь, И. Б. Голуб, М. А. Теленкова) говорит то же самое.  
Так что у меня начитают возникать сомнения в профессиональности тех, кто для того сайта информацию собирал. Даже если это и ошибка, то ошибаются все, кроме них.))) Загляните в любой словарь, где есть названия букв алфавита и убедитесь. 
Я при транслитерации решаю проблему того, обозначают ли "ю, я,... " мягкость предыдущей согласной и "у, а,... " или же "й" + те же, просто: в первом случае пишу ya, во втором - ja. На мой ник не смотрите, я это стала делать после того, как его завела.) 
О, ещё сюда же.    

> мягкий аналог буквы "gh"

 Буква? Вот это - одна буква? Из какого такого алфавита, простите?

----------


## Оля

> мягкий аналог буквы "gh"
> 			
> 		  Буква? Вот это - одна буква? Из какого такого алфавита, простите?

 Меня тоже это смутило.   ::

----------


## vox05

> I don't know why you are still trying to argue your point, as I am stating a fact, that almost all Foreign Language learning books, teach the student how to pronounce the foreign language by using sounds from their native language.

 I do not argue this fact. I myself was taught in this manner - see comment re sheep/ship. The difference was taught in a very vague manner ( like short/long ), terms like open/close, front/back sounds were never referenced. I just said it's wrong.   

> Yes, some people can't ever develop good pronunciation in a foreign language, but that's not to say that it is because they were taught the sound system the wrong way.

 If they were never taught *how* to pronounce this or that sound, 
just were used to histen how others do it, how can they develop it?   

> Do you really think that using IPA with native English speakers, to try and teach them Russian sounds on Page 1 on a beginner's book would be a good idea? 90% of readers would give up by page 3.

 No i don't. But when the question 'how this or that sounds' is raised, explaining it using only sounds from native language is wrong. IIRC, both 'th' were taught before any words with them, in the way 'put your tongue there, then do this and this'. Without any analogies like s/z/t.  'I' in ship/sheep lacked this. Pity. 
edit: Ps. The differences between alveolar and dental sounds d/t/n etc. ,  were also given at the very beginning,

----------


## Оля

> almost all Foreign Language learning books, teach the student how to pronounce the foreign language by using sounds from their native language.

 By the way, I do not agree with it. At any case my own experience is not so. 
If a Russian starts to learn English, a learning book does not explain that the English "r" is something like the Russian "r" or another Russian sound.

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by TATY  I didn't say it was the same, I said similar. Afterall, Й is 'short и'. I know the difference between й and и.   Да, й называли "и краткое".

 Почему же "называли"? И сейчас называют. И так, и так.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> IIRC, both 'th' were taught before any words with them, in the way 'put your tongue there, then do this and this'. Without any analogies like s/z/t.  'I' in ship/sheep lacked this. Pity.

 True. That's probably the reason I still can't hear the difference between 'ship' and 'sheep'.

----------


## Zaya

> *TATY* wrote:  
> I don't know why you are still trying to argue your point, as I am stating a fact, that almost all Foreign Language learning books, teach the student how to pronounce the foreign language by using sounds from their native language.

 These books are bad. 
Хорошие - это где, в которых рассказывается, как при произношении определённого звука изгибать язык, вытягивать губы, и где должны быть зубы при этом. Конечно, могут быть ремарки в стиле "этот звук обычно не вызывает трудностей у учащихся, поскольку отличается от русского несильно", но если в книге есть список звуков иностранного языка, и там напротив просто пишут "= русский такой-то" или же «= русский такой-то в таком-то слове», то, скорее всего, человека ждут потом "открытия" вроде моих:
Для меня было открытием, что английские [f], [v] и [z] звонче, чем русские [ф], [в] и [з], следовательно, чтобы их произнести, напрягаться надо больше. http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... ht=#163171 
Это в лучшем случае ему укажут на его ошибки и скажут, что ними делать. Скорее либо не заметят, либо заметят, но объяснить, что нужно сделать, чтобы «звучать» правильно, не смогут. 
У многих школьных учителей аллергия на попытки их учеников писать произношение английских слов русскими буквами или объяснять правописание, например, английского colleague как "коллеагуе". И это правильно, я считаю. Потому что потом, уже умея сносно читать, оказывается, что они - о ужас - не знают названий букв английского, и не в состоянии записать слово, которое им произносят по буквам. Да, а ещё гордятся тем, что не умеют читать транскрипцию, держатся за это своё "неумение", и даже не хотят попытаться выучить знаки, обозначающие английские звуки. Некоторые преподаватели в вузах, знаете ли, сдаются, и начинают объяснять, как пишутся слова, по "системе" учеников... Они могут при этом оставаться прекрасными преподавателями, но смогут ли их студенты потом считаться хорошими лингвистами - это вопрос. 
Я понимаю, что произношение слова "бублик", записанное как boo-blik, кому-то поможет понять, как оно должно звучать, но я вряд ли научусь так транскрибировать русские слова))

----------


## Оля

> Хорошие - это те, в которых рассказывается, как при произношении определённого звука изгибать язык, вытягивать губы, и где должны быть зубы при этом.

 Именно такие учебники у меня всегда и были. Я других-то и не видела даже...

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by TATY  Yes, and also И is a vowel, and Й is a consonant (semi-vowel).   Вот нашла занятный сайт о транслите: http://praviljnyjtranslit.narod.ru/  
> " _j ("й", согласная буква в русском языке, мягкий аналог буквы "gh", средней между русскими "г" и "х", т. е. звук "j" - это "ghj". Буква "gh" соответствует украинской "г", немецкой и английской "h". Например, слово "объявление" надо писать через "ghj": "obghjavlenie". Нельзя написать "objavlenie"(обявление). Русскую букву "й" ошибочно называют "и краткая"(правильное название для этой буквы - "и согласная") и считают полугласной буквой, а на самом деле русская "й" - мягкая согласная "gh". Полугласный звук "й" в английском, как в транскрипции слов "bill", "mix", "i" звучит кратко(это и есть "и краткая", и в транскрипции она пишется без точки), .._."

 Интересно. Надо внимательно почитать... Благодарствую за ссылку!

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by TATY  I really doubt you can hear that much of a difference. Considering that the -*ий* adjetival ending is never stressed.   Please, don't doubt. Russian is my native language. I really doubt that you can argue with me about how I hear it.

 Оля, я спорил с ним по схожему поводу!  ::  
Глянь сюда и скажи своё мнение: http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... 80&start=0

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Zaya  Хорошие - это те, в которых рассказывается, как при произношении определённого звука изгибать язык, вытягивать губы, и где должны быть зубы при этом.   Именно такие учебники у меня всегда и были. Я других-то и не видела даже...

 Российская филология всегда была сильной, и я горжусь этим.

----------


## Оля

> Оля, я спорил с ним по схожему поводу!  
> Глянь сюда и скажи своё мнение: http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... 80&start=0

 Тём, там всё на английском, Тём...   ::   ::   
А, кстати, да, я помню этот спор, я его читала. Только что там сейчас писать, за сроком давности...   ::  Просто чтобы на какой-то конкретный пост ответить, надо всё внимательно перечитать, а мне это сейчас не по силам, тем более на английском.   ::   
Я могу сказать одно: ФЁ и ФЬО - это *ДАЛЕКО* не одно и то же!   ::  (ФЁ и ФЬО is not the same AT ALL!!!)
Уж поверь нам, TATY!

----------


## Rtyom

> Тём, там всё на английском, Тём...

 Упс... Забыл про это.   ::     

> Я могу сказать одно: ФЁ и ФЬО - это *ДАЛЕКО* не одно и то же!   (ФЁ и ФЬО is not the same AT ALL!!!)
> Уж поверь нам, TATY!

 Писать там не надо. Ты уже подтвердила мои слова!  :: 
Я специально по нескольку раз произношу все комбинации, какие приходят в голову, с ий/фё и т. д. и т. п. и в 99% чётко слышу разницу. Тоже самое подтверждается и при слушании других людей.

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Zaya  Хорошие - это те, в которых рассказывается, как при произношении определённого звука изгибать язык, вытягивать губы, и где должны быть зубы при этом.   Именно такие учебники у меня всегда и были. Я других-то и не видела даже...   Российская филология всегда была сильной, и я горжусь этим.

 Я видела. Валялась у меня одна такая книжка, в оранжевой обложке, на которой была фамилия Докторевич, издана в Смоленске, точно помню. "Английский для всех", кажись. Часть, посвящённая фонетике, там вообще небольшая. Я ею почти не пользовалась, хотя в каких-то других отношениях она была ничего на то время. 
Я очень сомневаюсь, что можно научиться говорить правильно, не слыша, как это делают люди, уже язык выучившие (преподаватель и носители). Аудио форэва)) 
Оля, а как ты решаешь эту проблему с французским? Ты же вроде писала, что твои учителя - ты и учебник, а учишь с нуля. Что за учебник, кстати?   ::    *Оля*, не всё.   

> Артьом, это Льова. Ты всьо правильно сказал!

 Ржала. 
И неправда, что русские слова с "ё" звучат так же, как и украинские с "йо" или "ьо". 
Мне тоже психологически трудно было себя заставить читать тему на четыре страницы на английском. Пролистала только. 
TATY там пишет, что знает, мол, нельзя спорить с носителями языка, но я смотрю, Rtyom его так и не убедил в своей правоте (только для того, чтобы узнать, согласился в итоге TATY с тем, что "ё" и "йо" читаются по-разному, или нет, и решилась просмотреть   ::  ).

----------


## Rtyom

> Я видела. Валялась у меня одна такая книжка, в оранжевой обложке, на которой была фамилия Докторевич, издана в Смоленске, точно помню. "Английский для всех", кажись. Часть, посвящённая фонетике, там вообще небольшая. Я ею почти не пользовалась, хотя в каких-то других отношениях она была ничего на то время.

 Я знаю, о чём ты.  ::  Но, говоря о силе филологии, я не говорил о всех подряд.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> У многих школьных учителей аллергия на попытки их учеников писать произношение английских слов русскими буквами или объяснять правописание, например, английского colleague как "коллеагуе".

 По-моему, на западе эта методика очень распространена.
У меня есть книжка "Russian for Dummies"- это просто страх и трепет. Лексика там довольна неплохая, грамматика вроде бы дается достаточно сложная, т.е. это действительно самоучитель, а не книжонка уровня разговорника.  
Но до самого конца книги, даже в последних уроках, все русские диалоги и тексты написаны латинскими буквами! Я просто в ужасе была. Как можно так выучить язык?! Да ученики, наверное, к последней главе и русский алфавит забыли, который был в начале.

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Zaya  Я видела. Валялась у меня одна такая книжка, в оранжевой обложке, на которой была фамилия Докторевич, издана в Смоленске, точно помню. "Английский для всех", кажись. Часть, посвящённая фонетике, там вообще небольшая. Я ею почти не пользовалась, хотя в каких-то других отношениях она была ничего на то время.   Я знаю, о чём ты.  Но, говоря о силе филологии, я не говорил о всех подряд.

 О, я понимаю. Я не к этому писала (то есть я собиралась тоже самое написать ещё до того, как ты влился в разговор), просто других воплощений этого явления не помню.))

----------


## Rtyom

*gRomoZeka*, я представляю твой ужас. Когда мне показали книжку для китайцев, изучающих русский язык, я буквально выпал в осадок! Там было ещё хлеще: КИРИЛЛИЦЕЙ передавали произношение, близкое КИТАЙСКОМУ. То есть, вместо какого-нибудь «Я пошла в магазин», там, скажем, было бы «Я пашыла в мягазинь». Не скажу точно, но приблизительно вот так!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Там было ещё хлеще: КИРИЛЛИЦЕЙ передавали произношение, близкое КИТАЙСКОМУ. То есть, вместо какого-нибудь «Я пошла в магазин», там, скажем, было бы «Я пашыла в мягазинь». Не скажу точно, но приблизительно вот так!

 Бедные китайцы. Кто ж такое выдумал?
Ведь чтобы заучить «Я пашыла в мягазинь» нужно труда приложить не меньше, чем чтобы выучить "Я пошла в магазин". А эффект, как говорится, совсем не тот.

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Zaya  У многих школьных учителей аллергия на попытки их учеников писать произношение английских слов русскими буквами или объяснять правописание, например, английского colleague как "коллеагуе".   По-моему, на западе эта методика очень распространена.
> У меня есть книжка "Russian for Dummies"- это просто страх и трепет. Лексика там довольна неплохая, грамматика вроде бы дается достаточно сложная, т.е. это действительно самоучитель, а не книжонка уровня разговорника.  
> Но до самого конца книги, даже в последних уроках, все русские диалоги и тексты написаны латинскими буквами! Я просто в ужасе была. Как можно так выучить язык?! Да ученики, наверное, к последней главе и русский алфавит забыли, который был в начале.

 Ни фига себе!   ::   Обскакали нас в этом))) Не знаю, мне кажется, что третьесортная книженция по изучению иностранного языка как раз должна называться "самоучитель", а не "учебник". И обещать выучить его месяца за три. Может быть ещё, конечно, "пособие".

----------


## Rtyom

*gRomoZeka*
Китайцы не бедные. Им удобнее будет языками ворочать, не представляя, как правильно это делать. Только и всего. 
По своему опыту зная, что у них мало кто из рядовых людей, которые знают английский язык, говорят чисто и понятно, могу сказать, что эта методика в стране просто популярна.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Ни фига себе!    Обскакали нас в этом))) Не знаю, мне кажется, что третьесортная книженция по изучению иностранного языка как раз должна называться "самоучитель", а не "учебник". И обещать выучить его месяца за три. Может быть ещё, конечно, "пособие".

 Ну, у моей мамы есть самоучитель немецкого, который обещает шпреханье за 14 дней.  ::

----------


## Оля

> Оля, а как ты решаешь эту проблему с французским? Ты же вроде писала, что твои учителя - ты и учебник, а учишь с нуля. Что за учебник, кстати?

 Учебник Казаковой - Поповой. Мне он достался просто случайно, нахаляву - одна девушка закончила по нему учиться и написала объявление, что бесплатно раздает учебники, ну я и взяла. Только поэтому и взялась за французский. 
А проблем с фонетикой у меня особых нет. Правила чтения и прозношения я вообще выучила лет в 15, валялся у меня дома какой-то школьный учебник за 5-й класс... У меня вообще очень хороший слух, и я часто, когда смотрю фильмы на французском, слышу многие слова, понимаю некоторые отдельные фразы, хотя специально французский (ни лексику, ни грамматику) никогда не учила. Я думаю, мне очень помогает знание итальянского, особенно в понимании письменного французского.
Ну и опять же, что касается фонетики - есть всякие известные песни, которые многие из нас слышали по сто раз (Дассен, Пиаф и т.д.). Это тоже делает фонетику знакомой, даже если вы не учите язык.   

> *Оля*, не всё.

 Эту реплику я не поняла.   ::     

> Originally Posted by Leof  Артьом, это Льова. Ты всьо правильно сказал!    Ржала.

 Ооо, я тоже!   ::

----------


## Оля

> Но до самого конца книги, даже в последних уроках, все русские диалоги и тексты написаны латинскими буквами! Я просто в ужасе была. Как можно так выучить язык?! Да ученики, наверное, к последней главе и русский алфавит забыли, который был в начале.

 Я недавно познакомилась по аське с одним мальчиком из Швейцарии, который очень хочет учить русский язык. Он уже немного знает грамматику и немного лексику, но _читать_ по-русски (на кириллице) не умеет вообще!! Кириллица его просто пугает! Он говорит, что не знает, как её выучить.   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Zaya  *Оля*, не всё [в той теме написано по-английски].   Эту реплику я не поняла.

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Но до самого конца книги, даже в последних уроках, все русские диалоги и тексты написаны латинскими буквами! Я просто в ужасе была. Как можно так выучить язык?! Да ученики, наверное, к последней главе и русский алфавит забыли, который был в начале.   Я недавно познакомилась по аське с одним мальчиком из Швейцарии, который очень хочет учить русский язык. Он уже немного знает грамматику и немного лексику, но _читать_ по-русски (на кириллице) не умеет вообще!! Кириллица его просто пугает! Он говорит, что не знает, как её выучить.

 Странно, многие буквы одинаково пишутся. Пусть сравнит по сложности с иероглифами, что ли.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Я недавно познакомилась по аське с одним мальчиком из Швейцарии, который очень хочет учить русский язык. Он уже немного знает грамматику и немного лексику, но _читать_ по-русски (на кириллице) не умеет вообще!! Кириллица его просто пугает! Он говорит, что не знает, как её выучить.

 Часто приходится слышать, какой у нас сложный алфавит. Я тоже честно говоря, никогда этого не понимала. Буквы как буквы. Семь штук даже такие же, как и в английском. Кстати, никогда не слышала, чтобы у какого-то русского возникали проблемы с английским алфавитом, а ведь он так же отличается от русского, как и.. э-э... наоборот. Ну, вы поняли.  ::  
Кстати, тут на форуме кто-то из новичков писал, что уже несколько лет безуспешно пытается выучить кириллицу, но все никак.   ::  Мне кажется, это больше психологический блок какой-то. У меня с арабским такое. Начала было учить, но "алфавит" меня отпугнул.

----------


## Rtyom

А меня пугает иврит...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Zaya

А, проблема с произношением, а не написанием (но если не читает, то вряд ли и пишет, да?). Хотя, может, в этом (внешней похожести) и сложность. Поначалу трудно заставить себя знакомую букву читать по-другому. Как немецкую Z, например, уже зная английский (и то, как она читается в латинском алфавите). У него, конечно, таких моментов будет гораздо больше. Просто заучивать буквы, пока автоматом не будешь называть их правильно, я другого выхода не вижу.

----------


## Rtyom

Придумал. Можно сначала выучить все названия букв на слух, не видя начертаний. Потом при назывании вслух алфавита смотреть на буквы. Затем тренироваться письменно: рисовать букву, а рядом с ней название/произношение. Далее уже тренироваться «вселпую». Можно, чтобы кто-нибудь называл букву, а человек её записывал. Можно пробовать читать простые слова. В общем, соображалку — в действие, и если человек не лентяй, то меньше, чем за неделю алфавит будет усвоен.  ::

----------


## Оля

> А, проблема с произношением, а не написанием (но если не читает, то вряд ли и пишет, да?).

 Ни читает, ни пишет. Просит объяснить ему на латинице, как читается то или иное слово. 
Мне тоже непонятно, почему многие иностранцы жалуются, что де сложно выучить русский алфавит. Некоторые даже пишут, что самое сложное в русском - это алфавит!   ::   
Мы-то знаем английский алфавит, и вроде никто не жалуется. Или вот, например, учила я в этом году древнегреческий. Там алфавит не похож ни на русский, ни на латинский, и что? Вся группа выучила его за одно занятие. Сложность языка-то совсем в другом...

----------


## Rtyom

> Мне тоже непонятно, почему многие иностранцы жалуются, что-де сложно выучить русский алфавит.

----------


## Оля

> что-де

 Я так и думала.   :P  Но не была уверена.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Мы-то знаем английский алфавит, и вроде никто не жалуется. Или вот, например, учила я в этом году древнегреческий. Там алфавит не похож ни на русский, ни на латинский, и что? Вся группа выучила его за одно занятие. Сложность языка-то совсем в другом...

 +1

----------


## Zaya

> одна девушка закончила по нему учиться

  

> «вслепую»

----------


## vox05

> Часто приходится слышать, какой у нас сложный алфавит. Я тоже честно говоря, никогда этого не понимала. Буквы как буквы. Семь штук даже такие же, как и в английском. Кстати, никогда не слышала, чтобы у какого-то русского возникали проблемы с английским алфавитом, а ведь он так же отличается от русского, как и.. э-э... наоборот. Ну, вы поняли.

 Ну все-таки у нас латиница в повседневной жизни чаще встречается,
какую-нибудь cоса-со1у  никто не пугается, вывески, международниые торговые марки, марсы-сникерсы. Над страницей в броузере что - хттп:// ? Нет.  А у них - _все_ на латинице. И тут лет так в 20 предлагается учить новый алфавит.   

> Кстати, тут на форуме кто-то из новичков писал, что уже несколько лет безуспешно пытается выучить кириллицу, но все никак.   Мне кажется, это больше психологический блок какой-то. У меня с арабским такое. Начала было учить, но "алфавит" меня отпугнул.

 Ну да. А хотя казалось бы - те же финикийские буковки, только витиевато написанные, ибо кроме букв ничего рисовать было нельзя - пророк не велит...

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Ну все-таки у нас латиница в повседневной жизни чаще встречается,
> какую-нибудь cоса-со1у  никто не пугается, вывески, международниые торговые марки, марсы-сникерсы. Над страницей в броузере что - хттп:// ? Нет.  А у них - _все_ на латинице. И тут лет так в 20 предлагается учить новый алфавит.

 Ну, знаешь, я учила английский алфавит, когда никакой кока-колы и никакого интернета и в помине не было.  ::  Вообще не помню, чтобы в повседенвной жизни тогда встречалась латиница.  
Тем не менее, все учили английский алфавит совершенно спокойно и быстро. Возможно потому, что вокруг него не создавалась искусственно такая аура "сложности" - алфавит как алфавит.

----------


## Оля

> Ну все-таки у нас латиница в повседневной жизни чаще встречается,
> какую-нибудь cоса-со1у  никто не пугается, вывески, международниые торговые марки, марсы-сникерсы. Над страницей в броузере что - хттп:// ? Нет.  А у них - _все_ на латинице. И тут лет так в 20 предлагается учить новый алфавит.

 У нас люди древнегреческий алфавит выучили за сутки (хотя потом половина из них оказались троечниками). Первый урок греческого был в среду днем, следующий - в четверг в 9 утра. Все вышли к доске и написали алфавит как миленькие. Никаких сложностей ни у кого не возникло.
Древнегреческий у нас вроде в повседневной жизни не встречается?

----------


## vox05

> Ну, знаешь, я учила английский алфавит, когда никакой кока-колы и никакого интернета и в помине не было.   Вообще не помню, чтобы в повседенвной жизни тогда встречалась латиница.

 При Хрущеве?  ::    Ну а если не в повседневной жизни, то как минимум названия параметров/неизвестных в математике-физике ей и записывались. Не рунами и не на иврите. Класса так с четвертого.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> При Хрущеве?    Ну а если не в повседневной жизни, то как минимум названия параметров/неизвестных в математике-физике ей и записывались. Не рунами и не на иврите. Класса так с четвертого.

 Не, не при Хрущеве. А гораздо позже. Думаю, рядовой нью-йоркец чаще видит кириллицу на вывесках, чем мы видели латиницу в середине 80-х. 
Когда дело доходило до математики/физики, обычно уже все знали, что такое m, и что такое n. Учителю не приходилось преподавать англ. алфавит. Если меня память не подводит.  ::  
Кстати, только что подумала, а о чем мы спорим-то? Я вот пытаюсь доказать, что англ. и русс. азбуки абсолютно одинаковые по сложности, и учить русс. алфавит годами - нонсенс. А ты что?  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Ну, знаешь, я учила английский алфавит, когда никакой кока-колы и никакого интернета и в помине не было.   Вообще не помню, чтобы в повседенвной жизни тогда встречалась латиница.    При Хрущеве?    Ну а если не в повседневной жизни, то как минимум названия параметров/неизвестных в математике-физике ей и записывались. Не рунами и не на иврите. Класса так с четвертого.

 +1!

----------


## Оля

Ребята, ну а мой пример с древнегреческим-то?... 
Я вообще нытьё про сложность того или иного алфавита слышала только от иностранцев. Малохольные они все.   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by vox05        Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Ну, знаешь, я учила английский алфавит, когда никакой кока-колы и никакого интернета и в помине не было.   Вообще не помню, чтобы в повседенвной жизни тогда встречалась латиница.    При Хрущеве?    Ну а если не в повседневной жизни, то как минимум названия параметров/неизвестных в математике-физике ей и записывались. Не рунами и не на иврите. Класса так с четвертого.   +1!

 Да, но вот к греческому это неприменимо, Альфа, бета, пи, и... всё? Уж точно не весь алфавит. Кто из вас может прям щас написать маленькую сигму? А большую?

----------


## Rtyom

> Ребята, ну а мой пример с древнегреческим-то?... 
> Я вообще нытьё про сложность того или иного алфавита слышала только от иностранцев. Малохольные они все.

 Это напоминает анекдот: 
Решили ввести новый предмет — китайский язык. Возник спор, сколько времени потребуется студенту на подготовку к экзамену. Поймали одного такого, типичного, спрашивают. Он им в ответ: «А когда сдавать?»

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by vox05        Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Ну, знаешь, я учила английский алфавит, когда никакой кока-колы и никакого интернета и в помине не было.   Вообще не помню, чтобы в повседенвной жизни тогда встречалась латиница.    При Хрущеве?    Ну а если не в повседневной жизни, то как минимум названия параметров/неизвестных в математике-физике ей и записывались. Не рунами и не на иврите. Класса так с четвертого.   +1!    
> Да, но вот к греческому это неприменимо, Альфа, бета, пи, и... всё? Уж точно не весь алфавит. Кто из вас может прям щас написать маленькую сигму? А большую?

 Я могу вставить картинку из Интернета.  ::  
Кстати, маленькую омегу я часто путаю с маленькой гаммой.

----------


## Zaya

> Ребята, ну а мой пример с древнегреческим-то?... 
> Я вообще нытьё про сложность того или иного алфавита слышала только от иностранцев. Малохольные они все.

 Да, я вот недавно слышала, что турагенства будут рассказывать о том, что нужно быть осторожным, потому в СНГ мошенники орудуют (мол, иностранные туристы часто от них страдают). Боюсь, как бы это не вылилось в такие страхи, как "обязательно энцефалитом заболею", или "воды местой выпью - вмиг слягу", как здесь писали. 
Оффтоп, конечно.

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Zaya        Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by vox05        Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Ну, знаешь, я учила английский алфавит, когда никакой кока-колы и никакого интернета и в помине не было.   Вообще не помню, чтобы в повседенвной жизни тогда встречалась латиница.    При Хрущеве?    Ну а если не в повседневной жизни, то как минимум названия параметров/неизвестных в математике-физике ей и записывались. Не рунами и не на иврите. Класса так с четвертого.   +1!    
> Да, но вот к греческому это неприменимо, Альфа, бета, пи, и... всё? Уж точно не весь алфавит. Кто из вас может прям щас написать маленькую сигму? А большую?   Я могу вставить картинку из Интернета.  
> Кстати, маленькую омегу я часто путаю с маленькой гаммой.

 Слуш, мы все это можем, да?   ::

----------


## Rtyom

[quote=Zaya] 

> Originally Posted by Zaya        Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by vox05        Originally Posted by "gRomoZeka":qkugdmri  Ну, знаешь, я учила английский алфавит, когда никакой кока-колы и никакого интернета и в помине не было.   Вообще не помню, чтобы в повседенвной жизни тогда встречалась латиница.    При Хрущеве?    Ну а если не в повседневной жизни, то как минимум названия параметров/неизвестных в математике-физике ей и записывались. Не рунами и не на иврите. Класса так с четвертого.   +1!    
> Да, но вот к греческому это неприменимо, Альфа, бета, пи, и... всё? Уж точно не весь алфавит. Кто из вас может прям щас написать маленькую сигму? А большую?   Я могу вставить картинку из Интернета.  
> Кстати, маленькую омегу я часто путаю с маленькой гаммой.

 Слушь, мы все это можем, да?   :: [/quote:qkugdmri] 
Дайте мне точку опоры и я переверну Землю! (с)

----------


## Оля

> Кстати, маленькую омегу я часто путаю с маленькой гаммой.

 Ты шутишь?   ::  
Как их можно перепутать: ω и γ.

----------


## Rtyom

С латинскими буквами как-то проще всё в школе было. Они использовались практически везде и в больщих количествах (вспомним хотя бы несколько треугольников, которые обладали вершинами с именами почти всех букв). А вот греческие попадались только в физике и только в отмеренных дозах.   

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Кстати, маленькую омегу я часто путаю с маленькой гаммой.   Ты шутишь?   
> Как их можно перепутать: ω и γ.

 Если бы. Я точно помню, что какие-то путаю, но — видать — обознался. И только потому, что никакой системы в школе не давалось, а по жизни мне греческий до сих пор не бы нужен. Да и сейчас он не является номером первым в моём списке.

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Zaya  
> Слушь, мы все это можем, да?     Дайте мне точку опоры и я переверну Землю! (с)

 Никогда так не писала.) 
Дайте мне Интернет - и я нарисую вам что угодно?)) Хоть бы и чертежи секретного оружия?)

----------


## Оля

Я тоже всегда пишу "слуш".

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by Zaya  
> Слушь, мы все это можем, да?     Дайте мне точку опоры и я переверну Землю! (с)   Никогда так не писала.)

 По мне — так элементарно. Я считаю это сокращением «слушаешь».  ::    

> Дайте мне Интернет - и я нарисую вам что угодно?)) Хоть бы и чертежи секретного оружия?)

 Возможно. Этот безумный, безумный, безумный, безумный мир (с)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Я тоже всегда пишу "слуш".

 А я вообще первый раз такое вижу. А если бы увидела, подумала бы, что опечатка.  ::   У нас скорее напишут "слыш". Вот и нашлось отличие украинского диалекта русского языка.  ::

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  Я тоже всегда пишу "слуш".   А я вообще первый раз такое вижу.

 Я такое пишу только в аське. Аська все-таки в большей степени имитирует речь. Мы же, когда обращаемся к кому-то, говорим "слуш"...

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Оля  Я тоже всегда пишу "слуш".   А я вообще первый раз такое вижу. А если бы увидела, подумала бы, что опечатка.   У нас скорее напишут "слыш". Вот и нашлось отличие украинского диалекта русского языка.

 Слющи, дарагой, я это не из украинских особенностей передирала))

----------


## Zaya

Я вот поняла, что это (у меня, по крайней мере) сокращение от "послушай", а не не "слышишь,... ?".

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Слющи, дарагой, я это не из украинских особенностей передирала))

 Э-э... А это здесь при чем?  

> Я вот поняла, что это (у меня, по крайней мере) сокращение от "послушай", а не не "слышишь,... ?"

 Наверное, все таки от "слуш" от "слушай", а не "послушай".  ::

----------


## Оля

Да, от "слушай", "послушай".

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Zaya  Слющи, дарагой, я это не из украинских особенностей передирала))   Э-э... А это здесь при чем?     
> 			
> 				Я вот поняла, что это (у меня, по крайней мере) сокращение от "послушай", а не не "слышишь,... ?"
> 			
> 		  Наверное, все таки от "слуш" от "слушай", а не "послушай".

 Притом, что добавлять в конце предложения ", да?" тоже не украинская особенность)) И я "слуш" из фразы "слющ, дорогой" взяла. Не припомню, чтоб этим "слуш" пользовалась, как в аське, так и в жизни. Да и "слышь,... ?" вроде не злоупотребляю. 
У кого как. А в чём разница между "слушай" и "послушай"?) И разве второе неправильно?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> У кого как. А в чём разница между "слушай" и "послушай"?) И разве второе неправильно?

 Конечно, второе тоже правильно. Просто по логике "слуш" от ", "слушай", так же, как "едь" от "ехать" (а не "поехать").
Впрочем, это не суть важно.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Притом, что добавлять в конце предложения ", да?" тоже не украинская особенность)) И я "слуш" из фразы "слющ, дорогой" взяла.

 Ну и ладно.  ::  
Просто я не поняла, к чему это. Вроде никто не говорил, что "слуш" передрано из украинского.

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Оля  Я тоже всегда пишу "слуш".   А я вообще первый раз такое вижу. А если бы увидела, подумала бы, что опечатка.   У нас скорее напишут "слыш". Вот и нашлось отличие украинского диалекта русского языка.

 Нет, говорилось, что это характерная особенность украинцев, говорящих по-русски))   

> Просто я не поняла, к чему это. Вроде никто не говорил, что "слуш" передрано из украинского.

 Там было не из "украинского [языка]", а из "украинских особенностей" (особенностей использования русского языка украинцами).

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka        Originally Posted by Оля  Я тоже всегда пишу "слуш".   А я вообще первый раз такое вижу. А если бы увидела, подумала бы, что опечатка.   У нас скорее напишут "слыш". Вот и нашлось отличие украинского диалекта русского языка.    Нет, говорилось, что это характерная особенность украинцев, говорящих по-русски))

 Что - "это"?!!! Слуш или слыш? Ничего не пойму.   ::   
Вообще-то, если я правильно понимаю то, что Я написала, там говорилось, что "слуш" на Украине НЕ ПИШУТ (по крайней мере, в тех кругах, где я вращаюсь). Просто забавная деталь, не более.  ::   ::   
О том, кто что у кого передирал, не мне судить. Я вообще не все посты читала, и не знала, кто первый здесь сказал это ваше "слуш".  ::  Боюсь, теперь оно мне сниться будет.

----------


## Zaya

Как я не пойму, где это "у нас")) Ладно, закрыли тему.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Как я не пойму, где это "у нас")) Ладно, закрыли тему.

  Согласна.   ::

----------


## chaika

Не понимаю, о чём спор, а сплошь и рядом на этой странице http://www.vladimir.vladimirovich.ru/ можно читать «слышь». Например, 

```
Среда, 25 июля 2007 г. 15:36:51
Однажды Владимир Владимирович™ Путин зашел в мастерскую к заместителю главы своей Администрации Владиславу Юрьевичу Суркову. Владислав Юрьевич в белом халате стоял возле лежащего на операционном столе полуразобранного андроида и ковырялся у него в голове большим, похожим на топор паяльником.
- Слышь, брателло, - сказал Владимир Владимирович™, оглядывая мастерскую, - С третьим сроком-то что делать будем?
- Нельзя нам, - сказал Владислав Юрьевич, - Не поймут нас.
Владимир Владимирович™ подошел к стоящей возле окна мастерской большой психотронной пушке.
- Опять же, - сказал Владислав Юрьевич, - Конституцию надо менять. Да черт с ней, с конституцией - поменяем. Но вот как людям-то объяснить?
- Мозги им надо менять, а не конституцию, - пробормотал Владимир Владимирович™, любовно проводя своей президентской рукой по гладкому стальному боку психотронной пушки.
Владислав Юрьевич не ответил.
```

----------


## Оля

"Слышь" и "слуш(ь)" - это не одно и то же  :P   ::  
В "слышь" есть что-то пренебрежительно-неуважительное. "Простецкое" что-то.

----------


## Zaya

> Ну и опять же, что касается фонетики - <...>

----------


## TATY

> *TATY* wrote:  
> I don't know why you are still trying to argue your point, as I am stating a fact, that almost all Foreign Language learning books, teach the student how to pronounce the foreign language by using sounds from their native language.
> 			
> 		  These books are bad. 
> Хорошие - это где, в которых рассказывается, как при произношении определённого звука изгибать язык, вытягивать губы, и где должны быть зубы при этом. Конечно, могут быть ремарки в стиле "этот звук обычно не вызывает трудностей у учащихся, поскольку отличается от русского несильно", но если в книге есть список звуков иностранного языка, и там напротив просто пишут "= русский такой-то" или же «= русский такой-то в таком-то слове», то, скорее всего, человека ждут потом "открытия" вроде моих:
> Для меня было открытием, что английские [f], [v] и [z] звонче, чем русские [ф], [в] и [з], следовательно, чтобы их произнести, напрягаться надо больше. http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... ht=#163171 
> Это в лучшем случае ему укажут на его ошибки и скажут, что ними делать. Скорее либо не заметят, либо заметят, но объяснить, что нужно сделать, чтобы «звучать» правильно, не смогут. 
> У многих школьных учителей аллергия на попытки их учеников писать произношение английских слов русскими буквами или объяснять правописание, например, английского colleague как "коллеагуе". И это правильно, я считаю. Потому что потом, уже умея сносно читать, оказывается, что они - о ужас - не знают названий букв английского, и не в состоянии записать слово, которое им произносят по буквам. Да, а ещё гордятся тем, что не умеют читать транскрипцию, держатся за это своё "неумение", и даже не хотят попытаться выучить знаки, обозначающие английские звуки. Некоторые преподаватели в вузах, знаете ли, сдаются, и начинают объяснять, как пишутся слова, по "системе" учеников... Они могут при этом оставаться прекрасными преподавателями, но смогут ли их студенты потом считаться хорошими лингвистами - это вопрос. 
> Я понимаю, что произношение слова "бублик", записанное как boo-blik, кому-то поможет понять, как оно должно звучать, но я вряд ли научусь так транскрибировать русские слова))

 If a learner has decided to learn a foreign language, they tend to give up and stop learning quite easily in the early stages. If the first thing a student encounters when learning a foreign language is a bombardment of IPA, and complex phonetics, they will think it's too hard and give up. There has to be a balance between how complicated the approach is, and how accessible it is to a beginner.

----------


## Оля

> If a learner has decided to learn a foreign language, they tend to give up and stop learning quite easily in the early stages. If the first thing a student encounters when learning a foreign language is a bombardment of IPA, and complex phonetics, they will think it's too hard and give up.

 Я ж говорю, малохольные.   ::   
Многие и из-за кириллицы от русского отказываются. Ну так что - для таких надо толстенный учебник по кириллице написать?
"Кириллица for dummies".   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Многие и из-за кириллицы от русского отказываются. Ну так что - для таких надо толстенный учебник по кириллице написать?
> "Кириллица for dummies".

 "Экспресс-курс. Кириллица за 14 недель".  ::

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Zaya      *TATY* wrote:  
> I don't know why you are still trying to argue your point, as I am stating a fact, that almost all Foreign Language learning books, teach the student how to pronounce the foreign language by using sounds from their native language.
> 			
> 		  These books are bad. 
> Хорошие - это где, в которых рассказывается, как при произношении определённого звука изгибать язык, вытягивать губы, и где должны быть зубы при этом. Конечно, могут быть ремарки в стиле "этот звук обычно не вызывает трудностей у учащихся, поскольку отличается от русского несильно", но если в книге есть список звуков иностранного языка, и там напротив просто пишут "= русский такой-то" или же «= русский такой-то в таком-то слове», то, скорее всего, человека ждут потом "открытия" вроде моих:
> Для меня было открытием, что английские [v] и [z] звонче, чем русские [в] и [з], следовательно, чтобы их произнести, напрягаться надо больше. http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... ht=#163171 
> Это в лучшем случае ему укажут на его ошибки и скажут, что ними делать. Скорее либо не заметят, либо заметят, но объяснить, что нужно сделать, чтобы «звучать» правильно, не смогут. 
> У многих школьных учителей аллергия на попытки их учеников писать произношение английских слов русскими буквами или объяснять правописание, например, английского colleague как "коллеагуе". И это правильно, я считаю. Потому что потом, уже умея сносно читать, оказывается, что они - о ужас - не знают названий букв английского, и не в состоянии записать слово, которое им произносят по буквам. Да, а ещё гордятся тем, что не умеют читать транскрипцию, держатся за это своё "неумение", и даже не хотят попытаться выучить знаки, обозначающие английские звуки. Некоторые преподаватели в вузах, знаете ли, сдаются, и начинают объяснять, как пишутся слова, по "системе" учеников... Они могут при этом оставаться прекрасными преподавателями, но смогут ли их студенты потом считаться хорошими лингвистами - это вопрос. 
> Я понимаю, что произношение слова "бублик", записанное как boo-blik, кому-то поможет понять, как оно должно звучать, но я вряд ли научусь так транскрибировать русские слова))   If a learner has decided to learn a foreign language, they tend to give up and stop learning quite easily in the early stages. If the first thing a student encounters when learning a foreign language is a bombardment of IPA, and complex phonetics, they will think it's too hard and give up. There has to be a balance between how complicated the approach is, and how accessible it is to a beginner.

 Что ж, я думаю, мы с тобой говорим о разных вещах. Я - об изучении английского в школе и вузе, ты - про русский, за который берутся по собственному желанию. 
Существует школьная программа, куда входит английский язык (как у меня было), там заложен определённый минимум, и нечего ограждать деток аж до 18 лет от этой "страшно сложной фонетической системы". Методы в школьной программой рекомендованы традиционные, даже если они, мягко говоря, так себе. Увы. 
Начинать надо со звуков, думаю, здесь все со мной согласятся. Понять хотя бы, что если будешь произносить два звука одинаково, люди не поймут смысла сказанного ('I don't understand your English'). Иногда даже преподаватели)). Никто ведь не говорит, что нельзя учить грамматику, пока не доведёшь произношение до идеала))) 
Но нельзя изучать немецкий, обойдя умлауты, а английский - обойдя чтение буквосочетания th. Я эти два звука выучила ещё в школе, не считая, что меня кто-то мучает. Уже не вспомню точно, как это было, но вряд ли при этом использовались книги, где описывается процесс)) Если ими вообще в школе пользуются (правда, с тех пор, как я училась, поменялось уже несколько учебников по английскому). Скорее всего, учительница показывала и рассказывала, а мы за ней повторяли. 
А когда выучишь буквы, появляется необходимость делать пометки в текстах, там, где часто ошибаешься или если встречается исключение из правил. А зачем для этого изобретать велосипед? Почему не воспользоваться знаками транскрипции? Буквами родного языка не всегда и не всё передашь.  :P  
Поверь, гораздо лучше сразу узнать, как правильно, чем потом переучиваться. 
Конечно, я русский не учила как иностранный, поэтому дело ваше.  Извините, кого отпугнула, но мне за увеличение количества изучающих русский язык не платят))))))) Если по вполне объективным причинам нельзя сложное дополнение перевести на русский сложным дополнением или страдательный залог - страдательным залогом, то я об этом просто скажу, предложив другие способы. А изменить эту ситуацию от меня не требуйте))) 
И всё равно не пойму этого "адаптационного периода увязания в родном алфавите".

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Оля  Многие и из-за кириллицы от русского отказываются. Ну так что - для таких надо толстенный учебник по кириллице написать?
> "Кириллица for dummies".     "Экспресс-курс. Кириллица за 14 недель".

   ::

----------


## Оля

> "Экспресс-курс. Кириллица за 14 недель".

 Потом - "Кириллица. Advanced Level."   ::

----------


## Оля

> Поверь, гораздо лучше сразу узнать, как правильно, чем потом переучиваться.

 +1 
И еще, когда человек немного знает русскую грамматику и немного лексику, но абсолютно не умеет на русском ни читать, ни писать - это маразм. Если он умеет писать и читать "что-то" на латинице и думает, что таким образом он это делает "на русском" - это значит только одно: что он учит язык, которого не существует (потому что нет такого языка - с русской грамматикой и латинской письменностью). И такое обучение бессмысленно (или почти бессмысленно). 
Это все равно как если бы я стала для себя изучать английский, и писала бы что-то вроде "ай лёрн инглиш". А читать латинские буквы не умела бы, ни-ни! Зачем, это же слишком трудно. Таким образом я бы не владела ни письменным языком, ни устным (потому что с такой системой носитель меня бы не понял).

----------


## chaika

Спасибо, Оля. Может быть, разница повторяется в наших подобных выражениях: 
Слуш.... = Listen, ....
Слыш... = Listen up, ....
Последний вариант может быть немножко грубоват (но не обязательно, зависит от контекста). 
PS У меня в посте ошибок нет??!!

----------


## Оля

> Спасибо, Оля. Может быть, разница та же, что и в наших подобных выражениях: 
> Слуш.... = Listen, ....
> Слышь... = Listen up, ....
> Последний вариант может быть немножко грубоват (но не обязательно, зависит от контекста). 
> PS У меня в посте ошибок нет??!!

 Ну почти.   ::

----------


## Lev&amp;Kot

> Я понимаю, что произношение слова "бублик", записанное как boo-blik, кому-то поможет понять, как оно должно звучать, но я вряд ли научусь так транскрибировать русские слова))

 That's right, it indeed should be transcribed as "boob-lick"!   ::

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by Zaya  Я понимаю, что произношение слова "бублик", записанное как boo-blik, кому-то поможет понять, как оно должно звучать, но я вряд ли научусь так транскрибировать русские слова))   That's right, it indeed should be transcribed as "*boob-lick*"!

   ::   ::   ::

----------

